# RUTHLESS E-JUICE



## Redeemer (24/6/15)

Do any of the vendors stock, or are planning on bringing in, the Ruthless e-juice line up?

So far only know of the one Vape Shop that stocks it, but VERY expensive elixir pricing...

On a side note, those that know the Rutless juices, are there any locally produced juices with the same flavours, taste, and quality?
All the options in the Rutless range are variations of fruit cocktails, and smells good enough to want to drink!

http://ruthlessvapor.com/

Thanx
J.P.


----------



## SampleBox (27/8/15)

Also looking for other local vendors. There don't seem to be any. I do find that craft vapors melon on the rocks is very similar to ruthless ez duz it. Minus the strawberry. Still it is more muted in flavour in comparison. I have been sampling MANY juices over the last month and have not yet found any that come close to ruthless juice IMO. That stuff is sex in a Vape!


----------



## RevnLucky7 (27/8/15)

Redeemer said:


> Do any of the vendors stock, or are planning on bringing in, the Ruthless e-juice line up?
> 
> So far only know of the one Vape Shop that stocks it, but VERY expensive elixir pricing...
> 
> ...



Ruthless has an exclusive agreement with the vendor.
Sample more international juices from other local vendors. You'll find equally good profiles at good pricing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mitch (27/8/15)

The Vape shop stocks Ruthless, I know the one in Gateway in Durban had in stock a little while ago, haven't checked in, in a while though.


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (28/8/15)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Ruthless has an exclusive agreement with the vendor.
> Sample more international juices from other local vendors. You'll find equally good profiles at good pricing.



Thanks for that info RevnLucky7. No wonder they aren't responding to our enquiries. In that case, we will go ahead and import Alfaliquid with the first arrival around September 25th. We will start with three flavours being Brown Diamond, Yuzu Kiss and Black Raft (aka Rob's Christmas Cake). Bringing it in at 6mg strength with VG/PG 64/36. If it takes off we will bring in additional flavours.

Brown Diamond: A blend of Virginia and brown tobacco, hazelnut, chocolate and old Scotch whisky.
Black Raft: Caribbean Rum, Island Vanilla, Almond, Caramel
Yuzu Kiss: Yuzu, clementine, black tea, verbena, eucalyptus


----------



## nemo (28/8/15)

If you don't keep me a bottle of the black raft and brown diamond.... Remember I know where your shop is. ;D


----------

